# Solved: Scroll bar moves by itself!!!



## davemilne (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi everyone, Have encountered major problems with my desktop computer over the past few weeks and was wondering if anyone could help me.

Its a Packard Bell with Windows XP and I commonly use IE. Recently the scroll bar at the right of the screen >>>>>>>>>>>> has been frantically moving up and down without any influence from me. This isnt lag or delay because it will happen as soon as I open the window, it seems to be totally spontaneous and random but has started happening every time I open a window (IE as well as MS Word and stuff). I cant even search google cos it drags me to the bottom of the page and then up again of its own accord. The machine tower does alot of beeping when this happens and the whole computer starts to go slow.

I have done some research and thought it could be a script kiddie or something who has hacked into my computer but someow doubt this.

Any help would be hugely appreciated

Thanks 

Bonnie (on dave's computer)


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

This doesn't sound like a security problem to me, but we can look at a HJT log to make sure.

First create a permanent folder somewhere like in My Documents and name it Hijack This.

Now *Click here* to download Hijack This. Download it and click "Save". Save it to the Hijack This folder you just created.

Click on Hijackthis.exe to launch the program. Click on the *Do a system scan and save a logfile* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log. Click "Save" to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.

Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" then Paste the log back here in a reply.

*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## davemilne (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the reply.

Yeh this possibly could be a hardware problem or an operating system one....i dont know.

Here is the HJT log all the same

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 14:13:12, on 12/06/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Apps\Powercinema\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\VVSN\VVSN.exe
C:\wanadoo\wanadooconnectionkit\atdialler1.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPxySvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SynCor.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Miss B\My Documents\HIJACK THIS\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Wanadoo
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=http://www-cache.freeserve.com:8080;ftp=http://www-cache.freeserve.com:8080
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.4000.1001\en-gb\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Wanadoo - {8B68564D-53FD-4293-B80C-993A9F3988EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\WSBar\WSBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.4000.1001\en-gb\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "c:\Apps\Powercinema\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VCSPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CleanEasyImg] c:\apps\easydvd\cleanall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VVSN] C:\Program Files\VVSN\VVSN.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Wanadoo Connection Kit.lnk = C:\wanadoo\wanadooconnectionkit\atdialler1.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Wanadoo - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\WSBar\WSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A} - https://www.wanadoo.co.uk/time/anytimereg_dialer/dialer/dialers/sd0101_5.exe
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab28578.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Proxy Service (ccPxySvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPxySvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security Accounts Manager (NISUM) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: Virtual CD v4 Security service (SDK - Version) (VCSSecS) - H+H Software GmbH - C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

* Go *here* to download and install CCleaner 
Do not use it yet.

* *Click here* for info on how to boot to safe mode if you don't already know how.

* Now copy these instructions to notepad and save them to your desktop. You will need them to refer to.

* Run Hijack This again and put a check by this one. Close *ALL* windows except HijackThis and click "Fix checked"

*O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VVSN] C:\Program Files\VVSN\VVSN.exe*

* Restart your computer into safe mode now. Perform the following steps in safe mode:

* Delete this folder:

C:\Program Files\*VVSN*

* Start Ccleaner and click *Run Cleaner*

* Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.

* Restart back into Windows normally now.

* Run ActiveScan online virus scan *here*

When the scan is finished, anything that it cannot clean have it delete it. Make a note of the file location of anything that cannot be deleted so you can delete it yourself.
- Save the results from the scan!

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from ActiveScan*


----------



## davemilne (Feb 15, 2005)

Hey

thanks for the instructions

did everything on there, and after the online scan, 2 infected files were found, one i found and deleted, the other i couldnt find.

Firstly here's another HJT log

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 16:43:22, on 12/06/2005
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPxySvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe
C:\Apps\Powercinema\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\wanadoo\wanadooconnectionkit\atdialler1.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Miss B\My Documents\HIJACK THIS\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Wanadoo
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = http=http://www-cache.freeserve.com:8080;ftp=http://www-cache.freeserve.com:8080
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: ST - {9394EDE7-C8B5-483E-8773-474BF36AF6E4} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\ST\01.03.0000.1005\en-xu\stmain.dll
O2 - BHO: MSNToolBandBHO - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.4000.1001\en-gb\msntb.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Wanadoo - {8B68564D-53FD-4293-B80C-993A9F3988EE} - C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\WSBar\WSBar.dll
O3 - Toolbar: MSN - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\MSN Toolbar\01.02.4000.1001\en-gb\msntb.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AOL Spyware Protection] "C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\AOLSPY~1\AOLSP Scheduler.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "c:\Apps\Powercinema\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccRegVfy] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccRegVfy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VCSPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CleanEasyImg] c:\apps\easydvd\cleanall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msnappau] "C:\Program Files\MSN Apps\Updater\01.02.3000.1001\en-gb\msnappau.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Wanadoo Connection Kit.lnk = C:\wanadoo\wanadooconnectionkit\atdialler1.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: Search with Wanadoo - res://C:\PROGRA~1\Wanadoo\WSBar\WSBar.dll/VSearch.htm
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://www.wanadoo.co.uk/
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {15589FA1-C456-11CE-BF01-00AA0055595A} - https://www.wanadoo.co.uk/time/anytimereg_dialer/dialer/dialers/sd0101_5.exe
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {665585FD-2068-4C5E-A6D3-53AC3270ECD4} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/en/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28578.cab
O16 - DPF: {9A9307A0-7DA4-4DAF-B042-5009F29E09E1} (ActiveScan Installer Class) - http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/as5/asinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/msnmessengersetupdownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab28578.cab
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\AOL\ACS\AOLacsd.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Password Validation Service (ccPwdSvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccPwdSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Proxy Service (ccPxySvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\ccPxySvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton AntiVirus Auto Protect Service (navapsvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Norton Internet Security Accounts Manager (NISUM) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISUM.EXE
O23 - Service: ScriptBlocking Service (SBService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\SCRIPT~1\SBServ.exe
O23 - Service: SmartLinkService (SLService) - - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\slserv.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Network Drivers Service (SNDSrvc) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: SoundMAX Agent Service (SoundMAX Agent Service (default)) - Analog Devices, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Analog Devices\SoundMAX\SMAgent.exe
O23 - Service: SymWMI Service (SymWSC) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
O23 - Service: Virtual CD v4 Security service (SDK - Version) (VCSSecS) - H+H Software GmbH - C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe

The online scan log is below

Incident Status Location

Spyware:Spyware/YourSiteBar No disinfected C:\Documents and Settings\Miss B\Local Settings\Temporary Internet Files\Content.IE5\W5KDSF23\CA9SJYFN.HTM 
Adware:Adware/WeatherCast No disinfected C:\Program Files\MyEmoticons\VVSNI_S3_MYEM_Inst.exe 
I deleted the second one's folder, but couldnt find the first one = there wasnt even a local settings folder.... maybe it was hidden or something.

Thanks for the help. There are no sypmtoms at the moment, but my comp usually has to be on a little while before it starts happening.

Thanks again


----------



## davemilne (Feb 15, 2005)

That thing seems to have gone from the HJT log. Is that a good sign?


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Go to Control Panel > Internet Options. On the General tab under "Temporary Internet Files" Click "Delete Files". Put a check by "Delete Offline Content" and click OK. Click on the Programs tab then click the "Reset Web Settings" button. Click Apply then OK.


----------



## davemilne (Feb 15, 2005)

yep done that. the weird bar scrolling hasnt reoccured either, although the tower is still ocassionally beeping a bit weird (wasnt there when i bought it) but thats possibly a technical fault.

i will watch out for any more scroll bar action

Thanks


----------



## davemilne (Feb 15, 2005)

Ok scrap that last post. This isnt solved.

Its just started again, commonly with the bowser list, going from the top to the bottom continuously withought any contact from me. Its weird!

Its definately not lag or delay and any attempt to stop it is useless. It just keeps going

Any more suggestions????

Anyone seen this before??????

Thanks


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd say it's your mouse or keyboard.


----------



## davemilne (Feb 15, 2005)

ok thanks....will have to search around for the warranty


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

:up:


----------



## msahrhage (Jun 29, 2005)

I am seeing the same thing the scroll bar at the right of the screen has been frantically moving up and down without any influence from me. Has anyone found the solution to this problem?......please help this is so annoying!
Running WIN XP 
Thanks
Mark


----------

